# TiVo Sound effects



## disneyman (Dec 30, 2004)

I had noticed doe some time (Roamio and maybe premier) that the fast forward sounds (named by us badup,badup,badup) is gone when you are getting audio from the digital optical audio out. It works when you use HDMI. I thought it was just the source, but I found today while watching a taped football game in quick play mode that when I fast forwarded, the familiar sounds were back.

Anyone else noticed this or figured out a way to get the sound effect back? It is the only TiVo sound that does not seem to work.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

disneyman said:


> I had noticed doe some time (Roamio and maybe premier) that the fast forward sounds (named by us badup,badup,badup) is gone when you are getting audio from the digital optical audio out. It works when you use HDMI. I thought it was just the source, but I found today while watching a taped football game in quick play mode that when I fast forwarded, the familiar sounds were back.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this or figured out a way to get the sound effect back? It is the only TiVo sound that does not seem to work.


The TIVo BOLT would need to decode the DD 5.1 add the fast forward sound and then encode the audio back to DD 5.1. From what I understand TiVo has decided not to do this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you need the sounds you can set the TiVo to always output PCM audio, but you lose 5.1 because everything is downmixed to 2ch.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

This is the same way it's always been. Premiere, Roamio, Mini behaves the same way. Even Moxi wouldn't play it's sound effects if Dolby Digital was enabled in the settings. I remember being told once it had something to do with licensing and Dolby where sound effects weren't allowed to be utilized with it. (shrugs)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JWhites said:


> This is the same way it's always been. Premiere, Roamio, Mini behaves the same way. Even Moxi wouldn't play it's sound effects if Dolby Digital was enabled in the settings. I remember being told once it had something to do with licensing and Dolby where sound effects weren't allowed to be utilized with it. (shrugs)


This was even the way it was fourteen years ago when I first got TiVo with DirecTV. I used the optical output back then and any station broadcasting in DD didnt have the TiVo sounds. I'm on FiOS now and every channel they have uses Dolby Digital. So there are never any sounds unless I'm using Quick mode. Which has the Bolt decoding the DD and sending out pcm.


----------

